# New Connecticut plant meeting/club



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hello everyone,
I'd like to get a plant club started soon. I want to have the first meeting in one month (around the 23rd-26th of Oct). I'd like to hold it on a monday, but fridays are a possibility as well. I was thinking of starting around noon at my house in hamden CT (06518), then we can go on a collection trip for rocks and driftwood and then come back to my house for tea, some snacks, and to discuss plants, trade, etc... So far three people including myself are going to be attending. Please PM me for more details or to confirm.

You are all welcome to bring friends or anyone else who might be interested in aquarium related hobbies.
-Michael


----------



## Texex94 (Jul 29, 2004)

Michael. Just a FYI. You're likely going to get much more interest and better success if you have the meetings in the evenings after work or on the weekends. Most of the members are working class smoes and don't have the flexible schedule that students have.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmm yeah I figured that might be a problem. I wanted to do it from noon - later since I wanted to plan a collection trip for wood and rocks and still have enough light to see. 

Perhaps we can just postpone the collection trip and just start the meeting from 6 or 7 pm to 8 or 9 pm at my house and just get to know each other first and what our schedules are like. Then later we can plan a weekend trip. How does that sound? Would you be up for that?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Alright. After conferring with several people the meeting will be held on Monday October 19th 2009 at my house in Hamden Connecticut from 6 pm to 9 pm. 

If anyone that I haven't spoken with wants to come, please PM me for my address.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Just a reminder: the meeting is still scheduled and will happen monday 19th from 6-9 pm. Please PM me to confirm if you want to come! I've got to figure out how much pizza to make!!!


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Hey Zap,
I sent you an email but no reply. How did the meeting go?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey Penny, the meeting went very well! Sorry about not replying before, I was busy with work and I forgot to reply. I think what I'll do is post some pictures of the meeting here later on (with people's permission). 

We had a total of four people show up to the first meeting. Drift wood and plants were traded. We talked about growing plants in different methods (soil, EI, etc...), how to coax apistos into breeding, emersed culture, auto-water change systems. Some people stayed until midnight, others left at 10 pm. We also discussed how to get more people to come.

One idea was to make a website for our group, another was to post adds on a website called get together. I talked with a pet shop owner in Hartford and got him to agree to give our group discounts on all purchases from his store (also to post our group's fliers all over the fish section in his shop). I plan to talk to a few more pet shop owners in the area. With any luck we'll be getting tons of members and discounts from online and from local pet shops.

Did I forget anything? Feel free to chime in anyone who came!


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Great, keep me posted on the next meeting date.


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

Hmm I think I might just join chip in once it gets more established! Great job guys!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey theif I'll add you to the mailing list then. By the way we actually have 9 members so you could join now .


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

The second meeting will be held on Monday November 23rd from 7 pm to 9 pm. I will be giving a small news update about the new local shops that will be sponsoring our club and then a short presentation about nutrients, plant substrates and plant health in the beginning of the meeting and then the rest of the meeting will be open for trading, chatting and planning future events.

PM me or email me to know if you will be coming and if you need directions. Please try to be on time!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Some pics from last plant club meeting! Let me know if you don't want your pictures online...


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

hey Zap & all
I am going to try and be there, even though I won't have a tank for a while!
penny
(vancat)


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the pics. Too bad that getting to where you are by 7pm isn't a possibility during weekday.

-Riverboa


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Aw, well if you can make it later then 7 we'll still be there! 

So, good news everyone, we have a few new members to our club! I've talked to 3 new people and two of them have said they will be coming to our next meeting (the third might come though I only finished messaging them right now about the details!).

We also have a pet shop involved in our club! Soon we will have fliers up that will gather more members for the club.

I'm going to talk with one of the site admins and see if we can't get our own section of APC as a club page.


----------



## treesmcdonald (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm in Western MA so Hamden is a little far but if you guys end up moving the meetings closer to Hartford let me know!


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

hey Errin
how are ya?
penny


----------



## treesmcdonald (Mar 14, 2006)

Hey Penny :wave: I'm doing great. Still working on getting the tank set up. Seems like I either have the time or the money but never both at once. lol. Then the cat had kittens so I wanted to wait till they were re homed. But now they are gone and I've made a promise to myself that by the end of November I _will_ have it up!

How are things with you? Still have your tank going?


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Errin!
:high5:
I am in pause mode...waiting for house renovations to be done (spring) and then I will set back up. Good luck, hope we can see you soon!

On another note, I met Jared form WH and his wife Saturday...Jared, are you watching this thread?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Zapins said:


> I'm going to talk with one of the site admins and see if we can't get our own section of APC as a club page.


It's in the works.  Congrats on your new club, guys and gals!

-Dave


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks for the help davemonkey!

In other news... we have another member in our club! I placed a craigslist add and a person messaged me about joining. 

This brings our member list to 12!


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Zap
2 questions- 
What's up with getting our own section here? 
and- I missed the directions to your house the first time. Where would I get those (or at least an address)?
thanks
penny


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Ah yes, I'm not sure where the section application is at the moment, I'm still waiting to hear back from davemonkey  I can't wait for our own section, it will definitely take the pressure off me having to remember everyone's email address, forum location, screen name, phone number, etc... haha.

I'll PM you my address. 

It seems you know a lot of people in CT! I just got an email from Jared (the guy who bought the 20L from you)! He isn't even the first person to tell me they knew you!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Your forum is not up yet? I promise we're on it. Cavan PM'd our CG Admin (Bryce has been on a vacation). I'll send a reminder to see if we can get this up quickly. 

-Dave


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

What is the exact name of your club? I need to know that very soon. It wouldn't be set in stone, but do you have something in mind?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Maybe Aquatic Plant Club? APC  Or maybe Connecticut Aquatic Plant Association CAPA?

One of those will do for now.

Acctually, I like CAPA since it sounds like an ancient society, or possibly a plant fraternity, which can only mean two things: beer and plant parties. CAPA it is!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

OK, we can go with that for now. In the meantime, it would be best to make sure there isn't already a group with the same name. Stranger things have happened.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks Zap.
Yes, I made the acquaintance of Jared last w/e. 
We used to have a club, NEAPS, perhaps that's where they know me from. Founders were Bailin, Dennis Deitz and I. That's where I met Bryce, before he moved away. 
I tried to forward the stragglers over to you, but some were in MA.
penny


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

This sounds great guys! Perhaps once I get me lisence this spring I can start coming and going to meetings and contribute as I have some great ideas that would excite all you guys!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey hey, the meeting is on monday  just a few days from now!! Woooo I'm excited and thief just PMed me with a kick ass idea for things to do during some of the plant meetings.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

kick ass? maybe pin the tail on the donkey?
:boxing:


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

As one of the "MA stragglers" (thanks, Penny!  ), I appreciated being contacted, but the nearly 2 hr drive (google-mapped it) on a work night makes it tough. 

I'll certainly keep an eye on the CT club site, and perhaps attend any weekend events in the future. 

Congratulations on getting this together, and kudos, Michael, for persevering and making it happen!
-Jane


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I was thinking January 3rd for the next meeting date. Its a saturday, so perhaps that will be easier for people? What time is good? Maybe 5-7 pm or is 7-9 pm good? Same place - Hamden CT.

I'll start a new thread announcing it if people let me know what hours they are free


----------

